# Boats



## Kevan Bailey (Jan 5, 2014)

I haven't noticed any threads about this on the forum (but maybe I just haven't looked back far enough) so I thought I'd just float this one (did I really say that?)

We're thinking of getting ourselves a boat, just for pottering along the coast. We thought we might buy something in the UK and trailer it out to Lesvos, but is anyone aware of any rules and regulations we might fall foul of? Is it anything like importing a car?

Any advice from people who have done this would be gratefully received. We could, of course, buy locally but you don't get many bangs for your bucks.

KB


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

My recommendation is NOT to import the boat whatever you do. Besides having to go through all the customs & tax procedures you will also be taxed on it via the Greek authorities every year.

Just trailer it from the UK and of course you take it back don't you after the holiday 

Bit more info for you

http://www.cruising.org.uk/news/greektax


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

I agree with The Grocer, do not get involved with Greek Authorities! I would suggest that if you have not already done so, register the boat with the Small Ships Register. This is only £25 for 5 years. I have two boats in Greece, but registered in the UK, thus avoiding most taxation requirements.
Link to SSR here......
https://mcanet.mcga.gov.uk/ssr/ssr/


----------



## Kevan Bailey (Jan 5, 2014)

People, thank you very much. I kind of expected something like that.

As the Grocer says, I'll just have to tow it back each year......... won't I?

KB


----------

